# BitDefender 2010 release



## afrodaesia (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi, I've entered today Bitdefender's home page to read some more about the Welchia worm(they have a pretty large database with lots of computer viruses and their behavior) and I've noticed they've changed the site. The 2010 version of BitDefender was launched today and I guess that explains the change!

I'm curently using the 2009 Internet Security version of Bitdefender, and I've heard so many good things about the 2010 that I want to try it(I'm satisfied with my current version but I'm curious to test the new one, as I can use the same key!). The problem is that I have only 2GB of RAM and I'm using Windows Vista, but the recommendations for Bitdefender 2010 on Vista is to have at least 1,5 GB of RAM. Does that mean it's going to slowdown my system?Did anyone tested the beta version of Bitdefender 2010?Thanks!


----------



## extons (Apr 16, 2009)

I was using a BETA version of the 2010 product using 2GB of RAM on Windows 7. Don't worry you'll be fine!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Although BitDefender usually gets great reviews, please do not use the registry cleaner feature it now advertises in its Total Security version. We do not recommend any such software here on TSG. You'll only end up rendering some applications usuable. Do not mess with the registry.


----------



## extons (Apr 16, 2009)

I only use the Internet Security program anyway, not total security


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Phantom010 said:


> Although BitDefender usually gets great reviews, please do not use the registry cleaner feature it now advertises in its Total Security version. We do not recommend any such software here on TSG. You'll only end up rendering some applications usuable. Do not mess with the registry.


Dear afrodaesia,
Can you kindly check and tell me about the "registry cleaning option" in B-D 2009 you have? I will be grateful for the info'!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Phantom010 said:


> Although BitDefender usually gets great reviews...


...their license is classified as nagware.


----------



## afrodaesia (Jul 24, 2009)

@perfume, I don't have such an option, as I use Bitdefender Internet Security 2009 and only BitDefender Total Security includes Tune-up and Backup. I was interested in what Phantom010 had to say about the registry cleaner because I intend to migrate to the 2010 version. 

If I choose the 2010 Internet Security version of BitDefender I can use the same key, but if I want to use Total Security(which seems interesting) I have to buy a new license. So, Phantom010 why do you say you don't recommend the use of the registry cleaner? How you encountered some specific issues in using it?Thanks!


----------



## Jonnas_tan (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi afrodaesia!

I also have been testing the beta version of Bitdefender 2010 on w7 and I was very happy with it! Now since the final version is out, I installed the BitDefender Internet Security 2010 suite and it is working perfectly; no slowdowns the scan time is reduced as well :up: So I am a fan. So, afrodaesia, you can install version 2010!


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote" I was interested in what Phantom010 had to say about the registry cleaner because I intend to migrate to the 2010 version. "--by afrodaesia. I will leave it to phantom010 to use "some colorful language"about registry cleaners!
Dear aphrodaesia,

Thank you for informing me that BD 2009 does not have the "*registry cleaning"*option!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

perfume said:


> Quote" I was interested in what Phantom010 had to say about the registry cleaner because I intend to migrate to the 2010 version. "--by afrodaesia. I will leave it to phantom010 to use "some colorful language"about registry cleaners!
> Dear aphrodaesia,
> 
> Thank you for informing me that BD 2009 does not have the "*registry cleaning"*option!


Well, first of all, registry cleaners, optimizers or boosters are a huge scam! You won't see any increase in performance, believe me, I have tried quite a few in the old days when I wasn't computer savvy at all.

Second, we are regularly helping people with messed up systems or registries caused by the use of registry cleaners. A registry cleaner will clean up alright but it often deletes dlls "IT" thinks are no longer needed by your different applications. Most of the dlls or registry keys left behind are there for a reason. They might be needed sooner or later. That's when you have a problem when a program you're trying to reinstall doesn't want to install or ends up not working properly.

Third, you might begin to see some computer functions behaving in a weird manner or simply not working anymore.

So, that's when you guys come to TSG desperately seeking for help. Many times, you will have rendered many applications, or even your computer, unusable. Often, a complete OS reinstall will be the only solution because the dlls needed for repair will have been eradicated.

So, make a search here on TSG about registry cleaners and you'll get a better idea of how we feel about them.


----------



## seo (Dec 22, 2006)

I have previously used Kaspersky IS 2009 version and used the same key for my up gradation to KIS 2010 version. It worked fine. Hope it also works for BitDefender.


----------



## afrodaesia (Jul 24, 2009)

It's not very clear to me what exactly you were asking me!(I feel you're a little bit sarcastic) The Tune-up option(the only one that does something to the registry) is available only in the Total Security version of Bitdefender, but I use Internet Security so I don't have it. Where did I go wrong?

I'm still interested in what Phantom010 has to say against the use of the Tune-up option, as I was intending to migrate towards Bitdefender Total Security 2010.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

In my opinion, you don't need the Total Security version.


----------



## afrodaesia (Jul 24, 2009)

Phantom010, thanks a lot for the information! What you say it makes perfectly sense! But while I was waiting for your response I did a little research and I found in Bitdefender's user guide(page 313) that the Tune-up feature includes, besides the Registry Cleaner, Recover Registry and Shred Files(something like "delete the deleted files"), which means that if you use the Registry Cleaner and you delete something you might need in the future, you can always get it back. At least that's how I understand it! Am I wrong somehow?!?


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

seo said:


> I have previously used Kaspersky IS 2009 version and used the same key for my up gradation to KIS 2010 version. It worked fine. Hope it also works for BitDefender.


Dear seo,
The links posted by you *have a( WOT )poor site reputation and pose a serious risk to those who unknowingly click on them! I have checked them by right-clicking and using WOT to assess them! I am reporting your post to the Admin/Moderators for any action as they see necessary!:down:*

PS: Another good reason for us all to check before we click on any link!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

perfume said:


> Dear seo,
> The links posted by you *have a( WOT )poor site reputation and pose a serious risk to those who unknowingly click on them! I have checked them by right-clicking and using WOT to assess them! I am reporting your post to the Admin/Moderators for any action as they see necessary!:down:*
> 
> PS: Another good reason for us all to check before we click on any link!


Funny that are results aren't identical!


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Phantom010 said:


> In my opinion, you don't need the Total Security version.


Dear phantom010,
The whole "registry cleaning business" in BitDefender Total Security2010, seems like an insider job to finish off their business! Who, in their right minds would include this "nonsense"( Now, that's colorful language ! Can't find a more suitable word) , in a big name in the security industry! Beats me!:down:


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

afrodaesia said:


> Phantom010, thanks a lot for the information! What you say it makes perfectly sense! But while I was waiting for your response I did a little research and I found in Bitdefender's user guide(page 313) that the Tune-up feature includes, besides the Registry Cleaner, Recover Registry and Shred Files(something like "delete the deleted files"), which means that if you use the Registry Cleaner and you delete something you might need in the future, you can always get it back. At least that's how I understand it! Am I wrong somehow?!?


Most registry cleaners can create backups first. But still, nothing is perfect...

As for the file shredder, you'll find many such programs on the Web. I personaly use the free File Shredder.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A good read: *Ed Bott:* "Why I don't use registry cleaners"

Another opinion from a Microsoft MVP: Thoughts about Registry Cleaners and System Tweaking Tools

Don't fix stuff that ain't broke!©


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the articles JohnWill. I hope they will shed more light on the matter so some of our readers won't make the mistake of using this type of crapware.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Phantom010 said:


> Most registry cleaners can create backups first. But still, nothing is perfect...


Where do they store it and how do you restore them when machine won't boot?

Not necessarily directed at you Phantom010.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

RootbeaR said:


> Where do they store it and how do you restore them when machine won't boot?
> 
> Not necessarily directed at you Phantom010.


I know what you mean. That's why I wouldn't rely on the backups.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

RootbeaR said:


> Funny that are results aren't identical!


Dear RootbeaR,
I agree! That's one major reason why i always trusted WOT to guide me! According to WOT, all the four links have a "poor site reputation". Only recently, have i added Dr.web link scanner for "additional" info"!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

perfume said:


> Dear RootbeaR,
> I agree! That's one major reason why i always trusted WOT to guide me! According to WOT, all the four links have a "poor site reputation". Only recently, have i added Dr.web link scanner for "additional" info"!


Because they aren't identical, I am wondering how trustworthy it is period.

I use link extend, it uses 8 sources. WOT being one of them.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

RootbeaR,

The results are not the same because you are not both checking the same link. Perfume's link was specifically to the registry cleaner while yours was only to the site. If you do the same search as perfume, you should get the same result, as I did.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

seo,

I've removed the links from your signature because of the doubtful nature of the site in question. Please do not post any further links to that site.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Cookiegal said:


> RootbeaR,
> 
> The results are not the same because you are not both checking the same link. Perfume's link was specifically to the registry cleaner while yours was only to the site. If you do the same search as perfume, you should get the same result, as I did.


Thanks for the clarification! 

Perfume had said links in sig and that was all I checked.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

RootbeaR said:


> Thanks for the clarification!
> 
> Perfume had said links in sig and that was all I checked.


No problem.


----------



## Jonnas_tan (Aug 4, 2009)

afrodaesia I think this is a very good option, to recover the registry, so that if you delete something by mistake, you can restore it! Thanks for sharing this info! If you decide to migrate to Total Security 2010, let me know how it works

http://forums.techguy.org/members/529892-afrodaesia.htmlhttp://forums.techguy.org/members/529892-afrodaesia.html


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please don't use the registry cleaning option period. Have you read the articles posted by JohnWill?


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear afrodaesia,
Till when does your BitDefender 2009 security suite's license extend? For example, the KIS2009, i have on my PC lasts till--3/15/2010. I am happy with it and will definitely wait until a conclusive verdict is passed on KIS2010, by our site members and other "reliable" reviews, the best one's being from knowledgeable *users*!

Now, see much know., you have gained to make an "informed" judgement whether to upgrade(??) to BD2010 or not! Another point you must keep in mind is the problem of on-line buying!

Long time back, when i was a pre-teenager, and wanted to buy a reputed (at that time) Anti-Virus, i went and bought it using my mom's credit card. Just one week before the license was to expire, the company coolly renewed it and the bankers sent my parents of the deduction made in their account! It meant only one thing, the AV company kept our card details with them and dad had to use his influence (no boasting!) to bring them to their knees!Naturally, my parents had to change the credit card company and the all the works! lotuseclat79 is getting to be more and more right about the security precautions we have to take! MY best wishes!:up:


----------



## extons (Apr 16, 2009)

What does everyone think about this release then?


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear extons,
If you are mentioning BitDefender 2010, the "registry clean" is a big letdown,*unless the user has the option not to use it! If there is no such option,then it's :down: to BD 2010! At least, i would not waste my Euros on it!*

Matuosec has not given a good rating for the firewall in the ESE suite, and i have no subjective comment to make!

When it comes to Kaspersky Internet Security Suite 2010, it presently seems to be the safe and sound bet! The one problem with Kas. guys is they don't give you the chance to try it out, before you buy it! My present trip with KIS2009 has been a pleasent one, except that it's over-protective! You get to fiddle around with so many settings, once you get the hang of it, you can configure the whole suite to match your needs(plenty of flexibility)!


----------



## extons (Apr 16, 2009)

perfume said:


> Dear extons,
> If you are mentioning BitDefender 2010, the "registry clean" is a big letdown,*unless the user has the option not to use it! If there is no such option,then it's :down: to BD 2010! At least, i would not waste my Euros on it!*
> 
> Matuosec has not given a good rating for the firewall in the ESE suite, and i have no subjective comment to make!
> ...


Oh right, thanks for the detailed response! Please could I have a brief comparison between ESS4 and KIS2010?

Thanks


----------



## Jonnas_tan (Aug 4, 2009)

Hmmm how about this:

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2351566,00.asp

extons, I have BitDefender Internet Security 2010 and it works :up: on my PC


----------

